# Slight engine rev when clutch is released



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yea it's just an assist. Like how all manual cars come with hill start assist now. Hell even my '17 auto will hold the brakes on a hill until you touch the gas pedal (as long as you come to a complete stop first)


----------



## jeffslater (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks, @WillL84. I'm glad my cruze doesn't have hill assist, at least! Manual drivers are interested in greater vehicle control in my experience, so it's ironic that newer manual cars are outfitted with assists like you mention


----------

